# New Cockatiel still scared...



## Tina27 (Nov 4, 2010)

I've had Poppy for 12 days now. She seems quite happy in her cage, eating & drinking etc. The problem is she is terrified when I get too close to her cage. I sit beside her cage & talk to her but she doesn't seem to relax until I go away again. 

Any tips on how to help her settle more?

Thanks


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

start leaving your hand in cage to 10-15 mins each time, i started 10 mins every hour then done http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NTiYpobrG8Q


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 2, 2010)

Keep doing what you're doing, simply being active around her will do the trick. Talk to her through the cage, sometimes maybe just sit near the cage and do a crossword or read a book. It may take awhile but eventually she won't see you as a threat anymore.

My computer desk is right near my birds and I sit on it and play game/write nearby, they got used to it. Me outside the cage, them inside the cage, is about all they actually are comfortable with though haha.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Drop a small treat (like a clump of millet spray) into her food cup every time you approach the cage, and make sure that she sees you do it. She'll soon figure out that good things happen when you come around and she'll start liking you more. If she's ready, you can feed the treat to her through the bars and eventually without the bars between you.


----------



## Tina27 (Nov 4, 2010)

Thanks for the tips 

I'll certainly keep trying & hopefully she'll start to feel more comfortable with me near her.


----------

